# Case gins



## rockbot (May 2, 2011)

I was wondering if your State or Town had local embossed case gins? We have quite a few in Hawaii but I don't recall seeing other local towns. Usually palmboom or some European named ones is all I see.
 Thanks!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 2, 2011)

Good question Tony...I've never seen one here, but that would be really cool.


----------



## surfaceone (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tony,

 Good question. stLouisbottles is looking for one from St. Louis: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WTB-Lange-%26-Bernecker-St-Louis-Case-Gin/m-406957/tm.htm

 I know there is a Paul Jones model, but beyond that I'm scratching my head.

 I, alas, have yet to dig an intact case gin from anywhere, though I got close shapewise with that Litthauer Stomach Bitters...


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

Here is a few of my local gins.

 So I would guess not much gins from other States etc? anybody else have or know of any? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

W.C. PEACOCK & CO, LTD. HONOLULU, T.H.

 Embossed both sides. circa 1908


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

HOFFSCHLAEGER CO. L'T'D' HONOLULU

 CIRCA 1900-1915


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

SERRAO LIQUOR CO., LTD. HILO, T.H.

 Circa 1910

 My home town favorite.[]
 Pretty rare bottle.


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

Nice colors


----------



## tigue710 (May 6, 2011)

I've only seen a few from any state.  They seem to be the odd man out when they do show up... I have seen quite a few cylinders and squares with gin embossed on them... Possibly American glass houses didn't offer case bottles normally?


----------



## nhpharm (May 6, 2011)

There is a purty one from Boston; I dug one once and then saw the below labeled example on eBay...didn't bring much though ($40).


----------



## nhpharm (May 6, 2011)

Photos


----------



## nhpharm (May 6, 2011)

Another photo.


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> I've only seen a few from any state.  They seem to be the odd man out when they do show up... I have seen quite a few cylinders and squares with gin embossed on them... Possibly American glass houses didn't offer case bottles normally?


 
 I guess so. Quite interesting about the glass houses. Thanks


----------



## rockbot (May 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> Photos


 
 Nice looking bottle. I guess starting a State gin collection is out of the question.[]
 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tigue710 (May 6, 2011)

I would take it up, it would be a really hard to put together collection, but I bet you could put something decent together... Maybe at least covering the major cities... I think since they haven't come into there own there are a lot out there that are unknown...


----------



## 808 50th State (May 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Here is a few of my local gins.
> 
> So I would guess not much gins from other States etc? anybody else have or know of any? Just curious. Thanks.


 
 Few mines: aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (May 7, 2011)

Large size case gin: aloha Earl


----------



## 808 50th State (May 7, 2011)

Hey Tony nice Serrao gin, seen one at the bottle show a couple of years ago for 550.00...aloha Earl


----------



## rockbot (May 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  808 50th State
> 
> 
> 
> Few mines: aloha Earl


 
 Now thats what I'm talking about. Thanks for sharing Earl.


----------



## rockbot (May 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The T. Sumida is a good one too. My old digging partner dug one along with a poi pounder back in 2000. I got my nice large Hilo drug co. and three hutches so we were both happy that day. I was bummed when he sold it. I would have picked it up from him. I believe he sold it to Kip.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 22, 2013)

I just thought I would let you know there are at least four case gin's from St Louis and one of them is in cobalt blue I have been told but I have not seen it personally. I once had a Lange & Bernecker that I sold that had a flaw in the neck of it and I wished I could find out who has it now. There is a another one embossed C. LEDIARD ST LOUIS and there is another one I have packed away that has a paper label only on it but I cannot remember what the name is on it, when I get it located I will send a picture of it.  I have included a picture of the C. Lediard case gin but my pic is not very good, it is a great color! I will pay TOP DOLLAR for the Lange & Bernecker!


----------



## epackage (Aug 22, 2013)

That thing is KILLER


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2013)

Great thread, gentlemen!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 22, 2013)

It was found back in the 1980's and I have not seen another. The color is a olive with yellow tones. The color is more impressive in person. If anyone can help me find the Lange & Bernecker case gin it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

